
Show HN: Thunkable X – A drag and drop tool to build native iOS and Android apps - arunsaigal1
https://thunkable.com
======
arunsaigal1
Hi All,

I’m one of the creators of Thunkable. We created Thunkable X to enable anyone
to build native mobile apps for both Android and iOS.

Thunkable X is a DIY cross-platform app builder, where anyone can easily
design beautiful apps, drag & drop powerful functionality and then upload
their apps to the Google Play Store and App Store.

Thunkable grew out of our work at MIT and Google on an open source Android app
creating project called MIT App Inventor, and we were in the W2016 batch of
YC.

There are two parts to the tool:

Designer: Allows you to create an app UI by adding different UI components to
your screen, such as buttons, TextBoxes, GoogleMaps, etc. It also allows you
to add non-visible components to your apps, such as SMS receivers or NFC
sensors.

Blocks: Thunkable has a blocks-based programming language that makes it easy
for anyone programmers to use, yet robust enough to build unique, beautiful
and powerful apps (you can make functions, variables, callbacks, etc.).

You can also test your apps in real-time on your personal mobile devices with
the Thunkable Live app, which is available for Android and iOS.

We’d love to hear your thoughts on how to make it better, and what things we
don’t yet support that you’d like to see.

Thanks, Arun

------
sharemywin
From the pricing page:

Pricing Thunkable is free to use.

Thunkable charges a maintenance fee for the use of certain components such as
Ads by AdMob and Payment by Stripe.

my comment: "We don't get paid, until you get paid"....lol...

------
nikilster
Been following this project for a while. Cool to see them launching a cross
platform app builder. Excited to try it out!

~~~
vw11223
Great :) We are looking forward to hear from you!

